# Who is up for another contest?



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Trapped at work and you guessed it! Time for another contest to pass the time.  
I think this time the winner will get a young sexed female P. regalis. 
I will post the question at 11am Pacific time.


----------



## skippy (Jan 22, 2009)

did you say 11 PM? that's 13 hours away!  

my gf will get mad if i stay up all night on the computer:8o


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Typo.........am. :wall: 

It is harder then you think to come up with a question that gives everyone an even playing field.  Maybe I do need 13 hours.


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll give you $5 for the T.  That way you don't have to come up with a question AND you get $5.  Win-win, I say!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

GOMER113 said:


> I'll give you $5 for the T.  That way you don't have to come up with a question AND you get $5.  Win-win, I say!


If I wanted money for it I would just put it up for sale. But that would defeat the purpose of having a contest!


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 22, 2009)

Aye, 'tis true.  Looking forward to the contest!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone that attempts to call family or friends of mine to gain the answer will be automatically disqualified. The question is designed to give everyone a fare GUESS and chance at winning the regalis.


----------



## jb7741 (Jan 22, 2009)

That sounds very cool. And extremely generous of you Talkenlate.


----------



## T 'n T (Jan 22, 2009)

Enough of this futzing around, my guess is 537.

So, do I win the regalis?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

T 'n T said:


> Enough of this futzing around, my guess is 537.
> 
> So, do I win the regalis?


I guess that counts for your guess of the hour. ;P


----------



## Moltar (Jan 22, 2009)

42

Bismark, ND,

Ford Crown Victoria,

poultry,

pie times R squared,

blueberry pie...

Am I close yet?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok so here it is. Like before there are two questions, one correct answer gets you the regalis, and if some amazing statistical blip occurs and you get both times correct in the same single post you win the regalis and a gbb sling when they are ready to ship out. Only one guess per hour per person until someone hits it on the head. 

What is the fastest time I have ever run a mile? Or the fastest time I ever ran the Marine Corps PFT? 

If someone violates the 1 hour time frame they are DQ. (Nate! lol) I am asking for minutes and seconds. An example would be ( 9:54 ) or typing  nine minutes and fifty four seconds. 
Good luck!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 22, 2009)

5 minutes 12 seconds  - 1 mile


15 minutes 55 seconds - PFT (3 miles)


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 22, 2009)

six minutes thirty-seven seconds


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jan 22, 2009)

i'll go with 7 mins


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm game.

6:48


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 22, 2009)

5:49 and 7:18.


----------



## skippy (Jan 22, 2009)

5 min 37 sec is my guess:}  it's a little faster than me but i never stuck with running


----------



## matthias (Jan 22, 2009)

first guess...
(because i'm borred)
1:13, and 5:43  (no idea what the PFT test is)


----------



## jb7741 (Jan 22, 2009)

4:57 and pft: 12:30


----------



## Sakura (Jan 22, 2009)

Trying my luck.... 

*5:48*


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

6:19 is my guess


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

5:23........................


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2009)

You've got the build for a long distance runner like me. My fastest was 4:47 so my guess for your fastest time for this hour is

4:53


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

Marine Corps PFT : 20.21 is my guess.


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

matthias said:


> first guess...
> (because i'm borred)
> 1:13, and 5:43  (no idea what the PFT test is)



PFT=Physical Fitness Test.  

do i get a freebie for that Ryan?


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jan 22, 2009)

6 minutes 43 secs


----------



## Moltar (Jan 22, 2009)

Mile 6:12

PFT 18.35 (No idea how long they are supposed to take, i'm a draft dodging hippie)


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

For those of you that don't know the Marine Corps PFT is 3 miles.



matthias said:


> first guess...
> (because i'm borred)
> 1:13, and 5:43  (no idea what the PFT test is)


Lol a mile in 1 minute thirteen seconds........I wish!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 22, 2009)

The Mile 5:25


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

jb7741 said:


> 4:57 and pft: 12:30


Interesting that you would put 4:57 for a single mile, but then put 12:30 for three miles. That would be three miles back to back to back all lower in time then the mile time you put.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 22, 2009)

the PFT Test 8:58


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

rofl, i wasnt gonna post anything for the PFT cus I didnt know what it was, but now that I know Ill say 17:01.  

some peoples answers for the PFT are hilarious.


----------



## KJE (Jan 22, 2009)

6:01 for the mile and 19.01 for the pft


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 22, 2009)

4:28 for the mile, 18:40 for the PFT.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

PoPpiLLs said:


> the PFT Test 8:58


Dude at that pace I would beat the world record for the mens 3 mile by over 3 minutes.


----------



## equuskat (Jan 22, 2009)

mile 5:02
3 mile: 15:13


----------



## Berta (Jan 22, 2009)

5:02 and/or 19:56?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

anyone come close yet?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ebonfang said:


> Ok for the PFT 19 minutes 37 secs


One guess per hour, sorry my friend you have been disqualified.



Protectyaaaneck said:


> anyone come close yet?


There have been some warm guesses.


----------



## jb7741 (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Interesting that you would put 4:57 for a single mile, but then put 12:30 for three miles. That would be three miles back to back to back all lower in time then the mile time you put.


I had no idea what it was:8o


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 22, 2009)

5:31
19:22


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 22, 2009)

New Guess- 5:46


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

Marine Corps PFT:  19:43


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jan 22, 2009)

6:43
19:02


----------



## skippy (Jan 22, 2009)

new guess for me too: 5 min 50 sec


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

fastest mile ever..... 5:44

PFT.....17:59


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm game. and bored too.

5:17
19:18


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 22, 2009)

mile 6:13

pft  19:30


----------



## brothaT (Jan 22, 2009)

5:13 and 19:02


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 22, 2009)

New guess - 5:51 and 21:12.


----------



## jb7741 (Jan 22, 2009)

New guess: 5:11 mile and 20:10


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

new guesses
how bout 5:00 and 16:20


----------



## brothaT (Jan 22, 2009)

Just to help everyone out, here are the guesses up to this point.

MILE
5.12
6.37
7.00
6.48
5.49
5.37
1.13
4.57
5.48
6.19
5.23
4.53
6.43
6.12
5.25
6.01
4.28
5.02
5.31
5.46
6.43
5.50
5.44
5.17
6.13
5.13
5.51
5.11
5.00


PFT
15.55
7.18
5.43
12.30
20.21
18.35
8.58
17.01
15.13
21.12
19.02
19.30
19.18
17.59
19.56
19.02
19.43
19.22
19.37
18.40
20.10
16.20


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 22, 2009)

Mile- 4:15


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 22, 2009)

new guess:

1 mile: 5min 21sec.
3 mile: 17 min 32 sec.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 22, 2009)

*Why not haha*

5:27 for the mile

and 

17:20 for the PFT


----------



## Sakura (Jan 22, 2009)

mile - 4:47
PFT - 18:38


----------



## Jakob (Jan 22, 2009)

Mile 5:36

PFT 17:52


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jan 22, 2009)

mile- 5:47
pft- 18:54


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jan 22, 2009)

Seeing as you were in the marines, I am going to say around 6:28 for the 1 mile


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jan 22, 2009)

I am going to say around 6:28 for the 1 mile


----------



## LasidoraGT (Jan 22, 2009)

Woops! double post, sorry


----------



## FreedomJack (Jan 22, 2009)

Mile - 5.40

PFT - 19.11


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

A ton of swinging and a ton of missing! 
I will say I was in both track and cross country all 4 years in high school.


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

Next guess.....since 18min in PFT counts as a 100 points id say 18:31.

best mile ever 6:01


----------



## dantediss (Jan 22, 2009)

mile  7:47   pft  21 : 19     i could use another pokie my miranda needs a friend : )


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 22, 2009)

5:35
19:27


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 22, 2009)

6:07

hope someone gets this soon!


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jan 22, 2009)

18:49
5:49


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

mile: 6:11 pft: 18:54


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

SteelSpider said:


> Next guess.....since 18min in PFT counts as a 100 points id say 18:31.
> 
> best mile ever 6:01


Someone is taking educated guesses! :clap:


----------



## brothaT (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I will say I was in both track and cross country all 4 years in high school.


That would have been nice to know 

4:18 and 14:14


----------



## skippy (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 50 sec


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh oh someone won! :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2009)

Nevermind


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 22, 2009)

brothaT said:


> That would have been nice to know
> 
> 4:18 and 14:14


Darn you!  I was waiting for 1:30 to come along to post this!

Actually, I only found the PFT.  In case your mile guess is incorrect, I'm going to have to say 4:32.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 22, 2009)

6:28 .........


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Oh oh someone won! :clap:


who won man


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Winner winner! Congrats BrothaT!:worship:  Pm me your information! 
We will keep going for the mile time for another regalis female. 




brothaT said:


> 4:18 and 14:14


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2009)

GOMER113 said:


> Darn you!  I was waiting for 1:30 to come along to post this!
> 
> Actually, I only found the PFT.  In case your mile guess is incorrect, I'm going to have to say 4:32.


WOW. That's fast.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 22, 2009)

Craaaaaaaaaaaaap..... i missed it


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 22, 2009)

9 min 28 sec


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> 9 min 28 sec


With my 3 mile time now known everyone should be able to dial into the mile time faster!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

4:20


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm going to say 4:13


----------



## Berta (Jan 22, 2009)

4:22 for the mile


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 22, 2009)

4:07...................


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 22, 2009)

5:43 is my mile guess


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 22, 2009)

dude, that's a pretty darn good PFT time :worship: i'm never racing with you...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> dude, that's a pretty darn good PFT time :worship: i'm never racing with you...



Lol there is no way I could do that now I'd die. That was 5 years ago. Time is not a friend to a faster runner. Time is evil. 
Since I have been out I am allergic to exercise and won’t run unless I am being stung by bees or something.


----------



## skippy (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah, i thought i was doing pretty good with 2 miles in 12 min... now i feel fat:8o


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 22, 2009)

So does winner pay shipping?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

And cheetah13mo you still can guess because you took your post down because you thought it was all over.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

The Heartbreak Kid said:


> So does winner pay shipping?


Nope. Free everything.



jadespider1985 said:


> 4:07...................


Dude that is two contests in a row that you failed to follow the one guess per hour rule! DQ my friend, DQ.


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Lol there is no way I could do that now I'd die.


ha. even when i was training and stuff, i couldn't even do that. i am more of a sprinter, i can run dang fast over short distances, but there's no way i could even run for 3 miles, let alone in 14 mins!  kudos. 

anyway, sorry for hoggin the space. back to the contest...


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2009)

Cool, thanks.

Mile = 4:44


----------



## jb7741 (Jan 22, 2009)

Mile: 4:09.....


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 22, 2009)

Mile- 4:23


----------



## MadTitan (Jan 22, 2009)

4.08  My entry is too short, so I must add this.


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 22, 2009)

Heres my guess 3min 8 sec


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

andy375hh said:


> Heres my guess 3min 8 sec


something tells me you have never run the mile.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 22, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> something tells me you have never run the mile.


Hehe....

But if it was the P. regalis running the mile.....


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

andy375hh said:


> Heres my guess 3min 8 sec


Considering the world record is 3:43.13 it would be very hard for me to run a 3 minute 8 second mile.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Hehe....
> 
> But if it was the P. regalis running the mile.....


Hey you! Go to DQ and get yourself a blizzard.  ;P

(I know Nate and am just giving him crap)


----------



## KJE (Jan 22, 2009)

4:01 for the mile?????


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 22, 2009)

4min25sec mile


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Considering the world record is 3:43.13 it would be very hard for me to run a 3 minute 8 second mile.


Just in case anybody wonders who set that world record...


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 22, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Just in case anybody wonders who set that world record...


Lol, I loved that movie. . . . .


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Hey you! Go to DQ and get yourself a blizzard.  ;P
> 
> (I know Nate and am just giving him crap)


Snow cones are free....hehe


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 22, 2009)

4:17.........


----------



## xchondrox (Jan 22, 2009)

4:32.....................


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 22, 2009)

4:24.......


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

4:41 for mile


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

4:19.38220


----------



## dantediss (Jan 22, 2009)

4:27 for your mile time, i hope haha


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

No one has it yet! Someone did get warm though.


----------



## skippy (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min, 2 sec


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 22, 2009)

New guess - 4:42


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 22, 2009)

Can we get a list of all of the guessed mile times?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 22, 2009)

4:45.........................................


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 22, 2009)

gahh! 8 more minutes!


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> No one has it yet! Someone did get warm though.


who?


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

SteelSpider said:


> 4:19.38220


with all these numbers it had to be me. ;P


----------



## arachnofein909 (Jan 22, 2009)

my guess is 4:59


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

SteelSpider said:


> with all these numbers it had to be me. ;P



Well considering I asked for minutes and seconds I think it is pretty unlikely you won at this point.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 22, 2009)

4:23
That's 4 minutes and 23 seconds


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

4:35.....:d

oops just saw someone allready posted 4:35 can i get a re-guess.
nvm i think it was a 5:35 lol


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Well considering I asked for minutes and seconds I think it is pretty unlikely you won at this point.


They were to fill up text space. but hey we all cant be funny


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh someone already guessed my guess!
Now i have to wait 56 more minutes!
Darn, darn, darn, darn, darn, darn!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

The Heartbreak Kid said:


> Oh someone already guessed my guess!
> Now i have to wait 56 more minutes!
> Darn, darn, darn, darn, darn, darn!


It's not right anyway. ;P


----------



## stevetastic (Jan 22, 2009)

..........3:59.........


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 22, 2009)

Mile- 3:50


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 22, 2009)

7 min 38 sec


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 3 seconds???????????


----------



## MadTitan (Jan 22, 2009)

4:07 - already picked, but by a disqualified person.


----------



## sinflspeed (Jan 22, 2009)

My guess is 3:59


----------



## Drachenjager (Jan 22, 2009)

5:05
i guess


----------



## sinflspeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Already picked.....  3:58


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

sinflspeed said:


> Already picked.....  3:58


DQ sorry. 
One guess per hour.


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 5 sec mile


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 22, 2009)

New guess- 4:37


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

4 MINUTES and 42 SECONDS!


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

4 minutes and 44 seconds


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 41 sec


----------



## Eggy (Jan 22, 2009)

i'd say 4.04
Thats 4min & 4 sec


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 22, 2009)

My next guess - 4:31.


----------



## skippy (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 6 sec


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 22, 2009)

4:18........................


----------



## Kacey Jennings (Jan 22, 2009)

4min 21 sec


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

4:29


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 22, 2009)

4:58 ??? I have to remember this! You said it in chat D:

EDIT: haha I should've read all the posts.  Congrats!


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 22, 2009)

4 minutes 37 seconds


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 22, 2009)

5 minutes 22 seconds??? :wall:


----------



## Travis K (Jan 22, 2009)

4:68 thats what I guess


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

remember people 14:14 was his 3 mile time....


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 22, 2009)

4:23...........


----------



## MadTitan (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 00 sec


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Travis K said:


> 4:68 thats what I guess


Lol funny guy. :clap:


----------



## stevetastic (Jan 22, 2009)

3:33  maybe........


----------



## Travis K (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Lol funny guy. :clap:


LOL, what?
:? :liar: :?


----------



## Eggy (Jan 22, 2009)

Travis K said:


> LOL, what?
> :? :liar: :?


Maybe its becouse its only 60 sec in a min?? so 4.68 would be a very dumb way to write 5min and 8 sec.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG I am so dense, I was thinking precentage, oh well Ill wait for my next vote.    

what a DS,

EDIT this reminds me of the time I was 13 and my Great Grandmother asked how tall I was and responded "probably 5'12" by now"


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy crap this is still going? 4:46


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

> 4:68 thats what I guess


Exactly. You should have put 5:08. 
It still counts I guess, I just think its funny.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 22, 2009)

next guess- 4:26


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 32 sec? im too lazy to check if anyone else guessed it already :?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

it was a great answer, we all knew what you meant travis


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 22, 2009)

4:47 teeheeteehee


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 22, 2009)

4.58 is my guess.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

jadespider1985 said:


> Holy crap this is still going? 4:46


You are already a DQ man lol. Give up!


----------



## Eggy (Jan 22, 2009)

1 hour has gone.
Next guess is 4.19


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

Next guess is: 4:36


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm sure its more than 3 minutes. This is not an answer, just a fact.


----------



## sarraceniashawn (Jan 22, 2009)

also too lazy to check to see if this has already been said, ill say

4 minutes 22 seconds


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

4:46 my final answer........


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

The Heartbreak Kid said:


> I'm sure its more than 3 minutes. This is not an answer, just a fact.


Well yes of course it is over 3 minutes. The world record is 3:43.


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next guess - 4:39.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 22, 2009)

isn't anyone keeping track of guesses? I made a simple chart at the beginning of this contest, and have been checking off used guesses as its progressed... 
Its been a slow work day...


----------



## Drachenjager (Jan 22, 2009)

pft 18:35

mile 5:45


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Drachenjager said:


> pft 18:35
> 
> mile 5:45


The pft prize has already been claimed!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

13 more minutes.


----------



## betuana (Jan 22, 2009)

Gonna try and guess: 4:28


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Have we covered all the times yet? It sure seems like it!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

I've got about 10 times here that havent been used and might be the answer  waiting till i can guess again


----------



## betuana (Jan 22, 2009)

I wrote out all the guesses too, still some unused times, if its not guessed in an hour I can try again!


----------



## skippy (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 43 sec


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 22, 2009)

there are 17 guesses left in the 4 minute window.


----------



## Eggy (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Have we covered all the times yet? It sure seems like it!


Nope have been making a chart, still have about 17 "times" that has not been sugested from 4.00 to 4.59.

EDIT; and the bloddy rabbit beat me to it


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Eggy said:


> Nope have been making a chart, still have about 17 "times" that has not been sugested from 4.00 to 4.59.





halfwaynowhere said:


> there are 17 guesses left in the 4 minute window.


Damn you two are just all over it! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

eggy i dont think ryan can ship to norway? 

so scram  

jk


----------



## Eggy (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Damn you two are just all over it! :clap:


yea think we deserv an extra guess this hour 



Protectyaaaneck said:


> eggy i dont think ryan can ship to norway?
> 
> so scram
> 
> jk


Dont ruin the exitment for me now ^^


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Eggy said:


> yea think we deserv an extra guess this hour


Ding! 
Denied! 
Ahh yes I guess I should have put US residents only.


----------



## Eggy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn this time Zone difference, you guys in the US are like 6 hours behind me, its in the midle of the night now, but cant risk going to sleep now.



Talkenlate04 said:


> Ding!
> Denied!
> Ahh yes I guess I should have put US residents only.


Ah, think i will take a sleep for now then  See u in the morning.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Eggy said:


> Damn this time Zone difference, you guys in the US are like 6 hours behind me, its in the midle of the night now, but cant risk going to sleep now.


Even though you are out of the US I guess you can guess to guess and deny someone the regalis lol.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Even though you are out of the US I guess you can guess to guess and deny someone the regalis lol.


heyyyyyyyy noww!! 

lol


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm gonna guess 4:16


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 22, 2009)

4:17................


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow I did not think this was going to go so long.   Its making work fly by though!


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 22, 2009)

one more shot

4 minutes 1 second


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 22, 2009)

My guess for the hour (first guess of the night) is 4 minutes, 10 seconds.


----------



## Travis K (Jan 22, 2009)

4:19 is that it?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 37 sec


----------



## arachyd (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, I just found out about the contest! 3:45


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 22, 2009)

4:11.........


----------



## MadTitan (Jan 22, 2009)

Dammit, I was going for 4:11...


So, 4:12 will be my guess


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 22, 2009)

my last guess...   4:14 !!!:?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lots of strikes and no homeruns!;P


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

Another guess: 4:34


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 22, 2009)

4:48 not my gumdrop buttons <<<just added this to make it send


----------



## Dreadz (Jan 22, 2009)

5:56.....................


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min. and 34 secs


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 22, 2009)

final guess- 4:38


----------



## skippy (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 6 sec:?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe someone will get it while I am driving home.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe you never finished the mile


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 22, 2009)

Been over an hour  5:04


----------



## stevetastic (Jan 22, 2009)

hows about 4:44


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Maybe someone will get it while I am driving home.


Give us a hint! When did you run your fastest mile and when did you get that PFT time ?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

4:27 :d :d :d :d


----------



## betuana (Jan 22, 2009)

Been over an hour now...next guess: 3:57


----------



## syndicate (Jan 22, 2009)

6 mins 31 secs!


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 22, 2009)

4:30????????????????


----------



## andy375hh (Jan 22, 2009)

how about 6min 16 seconds


----------



## bigo (Jan 22, 2009)

how about 6min 06seconds


----------



## GailC (Jan 22, 2009)

5:36 and 17:59


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 22, 2009)

4:40?  filler filler


----------



## SRirish (Jan 22, 2009)

4:10 and 13:39.....hmm


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2009)

4 min 45 sec. Some,,,anyone,,,guess the time already.


----------



## brothaT (Jan 22, 2009)

Only 4 left under 4:40 and above 4:00.  I'm pretty sure it's one of those.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Jan 22, 2009)

5:03 And 21:14 ???


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 22, 2009)

noone yet huh? how about

4:33


----------



## arachyd (Jan 22, 2009)

Darn, I was going to say 4:40. I'll guess 4:12 instead.


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 22, 2009)

4:46..........


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

SeanJo said:


> noone yet huh? how about
> 
> 4:33



Poo! That was going to be my last guess. Lets go with 4:40 instead.


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

3 minutes and 58 secs


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 22, 2009)

infestedtwinkie said:


> Poo! That was going to be my last guess. Lets go with 4:40 instead.


I already guessed 4:40.  Ha!


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 22, 2009)

4:16

4 minutes and 16 seconds


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 22, 2009)

P. Novak said:


> 4:16
> 
> 4 minutes and 16 seconds



Uh...which is it?

Doesn't really matter; they were both already guessed. :}


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 22, 2009)

I was sure this would be over by now.
How about 4:49?


----------



## CodeWilster (Jan 22, 2009)

Hope nobody said it yet but I say 5:32 mile (minus 95 seconds LOL!)


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I already guessed 4:40.  Ha!


Woops! So much for having a response ready and typed out. I think it is either you or the guy that guessed 4:33 that will win.


----------



## SeanJo (Jan 22, 2009)

infestedtwinkie said:


> Woops! So much for having a response ready and typed out. I think it is either you or the guy that guessed 4:33 that will win.


i hope you're right


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

We have a winner!


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 22, 2009)

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

who's the winner?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 




betuana said:


> Been over an hour now...next guess: 3:57


----------



## arachyd (Jan 22, 2009)

Well????? Who won???? Don't make us wait!


----------



## brothaT (Jan 22, 2009)

You must have gone to nationals:worship: :worship:


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Jan 22, 2009)

So much for my spreadsheet of all the times 4:00 and up :wall: . You were and/or are ridiculously fast .


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn it!!!


----------



## SteelSpider (Jan 22, 2009)

I want proof!!!!!!!!!! JK nice ryan. 

Congrats B


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 22, 2009)

damn all that time sitting by the comp psssshhhhh


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

brothaT said:


> You must have gone to nationals:worship: :worship:


It was for cross country and it was my first timed mile of the race at state qualifications sophomore year. I almost lost time to stop and ask if I heard right because up until then I had never quite broke the 4 minute mark. I went on to run between 3:57 and 4:02 the rest of my high school days and into the Marines. 

This was a lot of fun! And congratulations to the winners.


----------



## arachyd (Jan 22, 2009)

This must be some kind of record. It's only been going for less than a day and has nearly 4,000 views. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## betuana (Jan 22, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:





betuana said:


> Been over an hour now...next guess: 3:57



Wait, seriously??? I won????? REALLY????????

     HAPPY DANCE      

I never expected to actually win! WHEE!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes really lol. 
Pm me your info. 
There WILL be another contest down the road soon, I just have to think of another question. Coming up with things is harder then you might think.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats, think of some more track related questions  Track is one of my specialties.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 22, 2009)

wow, that's fast. I know nothing about track. My fastest mile in high school was around 13 minutes (which is basically enough time for two chatty teenagers to walk casually in a circle four times), lol. 

Congrats, Betuana!


----------



## LadyPharaoh (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats Betuana!!!  Good job


----------



## Franklin (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice, i was too late, but nice times,

my best is 5:25

i did track for fun and never pushed myself too hard,

like anything short of my time is when you go from running the whole time to like sprinting the whole time :-0


----------



## Drachenjager (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah my fastest mile was 6:19 but thats not bad for a guy that weighs 265 lol


----------



## Travis K (Jan 23, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yes really lol.
> Pm me your info.
> There WILL be another contest down the road soon, I just have to think of another question. Coming up with things is harder then you might think.


HOLY COW! Ryan,   

You were like a P. ornata on speed!


----------



## 4tec84 (Jan 23, 2009)

3:57?? 

Really? If you are that fast then you should join the olympics.  The fastest time record hold by a human was not much faster than that.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 23, 2009)

4tec84 said:


> 3:57??
> 
> Really? If you are that fast then you should join the olympics.  The fastest time record hold by a human was not much faster than that.


14 seconds faster and in a short distance race like the mile when you are sprinting 4 laps, 14 seconds might as well be 10 hours.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 23, 2009)

14 seconds would be about 150m away.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jan 23, 2009)

What? NONONONONONONO! That was gonn be mynext guess yesterday but my computer lost internet! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Heartbreak Kid said:


> That was gonn be my next guess


me too    :liar:


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 23, 2009)

The Heartbreak Kid said:


> What? NONONONONONONO! That was gonn be mynext guess yesterday but my computer lost internet! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Me three lol


----------



## eaglefeather (Jan 23, 2009)

6 minutes 52 seconds
Eagle Feather


----------



## jallen (Apr 28, 2010)

I wish I would have caught this contest!!! I read a thread where you were setting someone straight and posted your times there. Or would that have been cheating ?


----------



## JC (Apr 28, 2010)

An eggsack?


----------

